# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Cuba or Jamaica with young children?

## lifeonlake

I'm looking to go to Cuba or Jamaica for a vacation in January.  I have two very young kids (2.5 yo and 8 month).  Which would you choose and why?

----------


## GFI

I’d like to recommend Cuba which is pretty good destination in Caribbean for holidays which is home to really lovely citizens, exotic flora, steamy weather and a thrilling nightlife. If you’re planning towards there so visit Havana which is one the biggest tourist attractions of Cuba.

You can find best places with lush beaches like Vedero Beacj, Cayo Largo Beach Baracoa and Trinidad. Tourists throng there for vacation from all corner of the globe.

----------

